

A Paradigm Shift in Cloud Storage - brettcvz
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/36823120559/a-paradigm-shift-in-cloud-storage

======
hsmyers
Perhaps as a certified Old Grouch(tm) I'm merely being paranoid in that I use
a three step approach to this problem: 1. local project; 2. backup project to
thumb drive; and 3. backup project to the cloud. Of course there is a reverse
approach to synchronize accordingly. I also would like to see some attention
paid to the traditional problem of "Who's on first" that invariably arises
when number of participants is greater than 1...

~~~
IheartApplesDix
No, the name of the player on 1st is named Who?

I'm sure git would work for most people. A more UI / user friendly version of
git with cloud storage support for like.. a photography firm workflow? would
be interesting.

~~~
htp
Not quite geared toward photography, but your description reminded me of
<http://layervault.com> .

